# iTunes Album Art Problem



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

How come, for some albumns, I'm not allowed to drag cd artwork in?

instead of a little plus sign when i drag the artowk in i get one of those circles with a line draw threw them.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

where are you dragging the cover art from?

i get mine primarily from amazon.ca, but then it's sized funny. it bugs me!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Presumably a resolution or file type issue. You might need to process through something like Graphic Converter for some types of images.

I use Synergy Classic which grabs album art while you're playing. Thse files can be manually loaded into iTunes as well. Synergy-Advanced will be even better when Tiger is released.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Synergy looks good, but there's a couple of things important to me that it can't do:

Global key commands are AWESOME, but Synergy doesn't provide commands for rewind/fast forward. For this I use Sizzling Keys.

I prefer my artwork to be added to the songs' metadata so that the graphics are also available in other uses such as the stunning iTunes visualizer, Jewelcase. So, If I have a bunch of songs scattered throughout my library that may not have artwork, I use the iTunes Applescript "Find Songs w-o Artwork", which creates a playlist of ALL songs without artwork. Then, I select all the songs in this new playlist and use "Fetch Art" to get the artwork and insert into the MP3s. Unfortunately, Fetch Art's website is gone. There are other options at the massive iTunes scripting library, Doug's Applescripts.


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - The Places We Have Come to Fear the Most"

That was the name of the file I had trouble with. I changed its name to:

Dashboard Confessional - The Places We Have Come to Fear"

and it worked. So obviously there is a limit on name length.

Is there an app like Synergy Classic that would work on a PC?
(could you explain the "grabs album art while you're playing" aspect of Synergry please)

When I add cd art to a song on my ipod through iTunes, can i delete the image I dragged into iTunes? (ie. is that image copied and saved somewhere else; thus deleting it from My Pictures would do nothing)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

UTBJW might correct me on this, but based on his description it seems to me that Synergy gets artwork from the internet but keeps it in ITS OWN folder for ITS OWN access. It doesn't add the picture to your MP3's tag data. UTBJW would have to do that, manually.

Is that right, UTBJW?


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

You won't be able to drag an album artwork on a song if the artist field is blank, just in case that's what you have. I had a few without an artist name and it took me a while to figure out why I couldn't put an album art on them.


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

When I add cd art to a song on my ipod through iTunes, can i delete the image I dragged into iTunes? (ie. is that image copied and saved somewhere else; thus deleting it from My Pictures would do nothing)

blank artist fields arent a problem. ive completely organized all my songs.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If you drag the image to songs in your iPod, not the iTunes library, the images are only stored in the files on your iPod.

----------------------------

I just spent 6 hours adding album art to my collection.. about 295 albums.. Apple really needs to do something to speed the process up.. It's really slow! Oh, and Fetch Art didn't work for me, everytime I tried to use the function that transfers the image over to iTunes, I would get an error and it would lock up..

Google and Amazon worked alright.. between the two of them I was able to get almost every album cover. Best to stick with 300x300 or larger.. I found it has to be equal width/height to show up in iTunes without any white bars or spaces.


----------

